
The Third Transportation Revolution - myroon5
https://medium.com/@johnzimmer/the-third-transportation-revolution-27860f05fa91
======
benhsu75
What are people's thoughts about Lyft pursuing a strategic partnership
strategy in Autonomous vs. Uber's strategy of doing internal development?

~~~
msoad
Once fully autonomous vehicles that can take you from any point to any point
100% reliably technology is here (maybe in 50 years) no company would have
much advantage over others and it will be a super low margin business to be
in.

However, during this transition Uber and Lyft have tremendous advantage
because they have the fleet of manual drivers that can both advance the
technology and make meaningful profit. Lyft choosing not to invest in the
technology part and be the fleet owner is a very smart move. Uber has more
cash and their move make sense as well.

